

Ask HN: Does this website make sense? - irrationaljared

I'm building a new website, but I'm not sure if people get what it does.<p>Was hoping people might be able to give me some first impressions to see if I've made it intuitive enough.<p>I've included the clickable link in the comments.<p>Note: it only works in Google Chrome right now.
======
1point2
I think this is great - it kinda _why ish. I think that if it can be solved
using the controls you provide that's good, but if short cuts can be made by
hacking the code there is an incentive to try - like adding a loop that fires
the cannon continuously, a loop that changes it angle over a range... I don't
know - but if the 'cheats' are in the code there is a reason to look at it
(the code). They need to be simple (initially). I quickly started adjusting
the angle force in the code to just to see if I could.

~~~
irrationaljared
Yea, exactly, that's what I was thinking. Just need to get a little more
sophisticated with the levels. I have one in mind to build a tower on a see-
saw, so unless you place the blocks perfectly, they'll fall over, making it
way more easy if you just code it.

------
irrationaljared
Clickable link: <http://peanutty.org>

------
irrationaljared
Thanks for the feedback. I've added in a level that requires a little coding
to solve :)

<http://peanutty.org/#level/a_little_code>

------
comet
This was so much fun! Maybe programming a small task needed to complete a
level might give the desired inverse effect. :)

~~~
irrationaljared
Yea, I was thinking about that. Maybe I'll do that for the next level I build.

------
Ritu
It's pretty fun. I am wondering why you made it such that it only works in
Chrome?

~~~
irrationaljared
I'm going to make it work in other browsers soon, I just wanted to focus on
the product for a bit without having to worry about cross browser weirdness..

------
mariocesar
It doesn't render a thing

~~~
irrationaljared
Are you using Chrome? It only works in Chrome.

------
revorad
This is amazing!!! You should post it as a direct link again.

~~~
irrationaljared
Awesome, thanks :)

------
dwynings
Coolness, codecademy for physics based games

~~~
irrationaljared
Do you think people will think it's only useful if I want to build a physics-
based game? I'd like for people to think of it more just as a fun way to learn
how to program, or, if you know how to program already, a fun way to
build/solve physics-based puzzles.

~~~
dwynings
Well, I feel like right now the focus is much more on the solving aspect
rather than learning to program the game.

~~~
irrationaljared
Yea, I can see that. Any thoughts on how to encourage the creation of levels?

~~~
dwynings
Part of the issue is that I don't have to touch code at all. I'd consider
adding more steps into the levels where you introduce the concepts. For
instance, in the Simple Bucket level why not have me alter the cannon controls
in the code rather than just changing the values in a text field?

~~~
irrationaljared
Ok, cool. I'll try that. Thanks

------
Zhou
Seems Cool! I like it~

